# How to separate an egg white from yolk .



## Michael. (Apr 8, 2014)

Latest arrival.

Might be useful?

.
HOW TO SEPARATE AN EGG WHITE FROM YOLK
.
https://www.youtube.com/embed/QyV2Cx55T5c
.


----------



## GmaEllen (Apr 26, 2014)

I use the shell to separate them.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 27, 2014)

_We have had that on here before Michael, it's a good tip_


----------

